# Stipple sponges



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

A friend and makeup artist put me onto this.

Stipple sponges have gotten a bit pricey, and my friend found a great, cheap source. Meijer's stores carry a "gutter filler" that is essentially a giant stipple sponge. They're 4 ft. long, and triangular, so you can just cut off what you need. Should make enough sponges to last eons. They cost about $8, and you can find them in the hardware dept. Other stores may sell them, too, but Meijer's is the only place I've seen them. If others have already posted about this, I apologize for the rerun, but I was so excited to share this, I couldn't wait.


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

P.S. Looks like Home Depot and Lowes sell them too, but don't know if they sell them separately or in a 4 pack. Meijer's sells them separately.


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

http://images.lowes.com/product/converted/818935/818935010847sm.jpg


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. Stippling latex mixed acrylics really eats up sponges. This "gutter filler" sure looks promising. I'll have to add this to my hardware store list. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Michie (Dec 30, 2012)

*Availability*

2 Places to get these -- one local, if you have a HD, or Amazon for those that don't.

Home Depot -- 5x4 for 7 bucks -





 If you have prime, no shipping charges.

The only thing that I'm not thrilled with about using this is that it begins to break down and leaves debris if they are used hard (and I tend to use everything too hard). Great for work that isn't 'fine', but since it is somewhat "plasticy", it doesn't hold paint like traditional sponges, and can drip. It is great, however, for cutting shapes and using as "stamps".


----------

